# did your twins "drop"?



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ok, obviously i know these kiddos arent ready to be born! But i swear it feels like they have dropped in the past day or so. Theres much more pressure and lots of pulling and stretching going on from my belly button and bra area. My question is, did any of you experience this? I hope its somewhat normal and doesnt indicate impending labor. 

First pic is 5 days ago before i felt this way

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh136/karmic_serenade/IMG-20110917-00235.jpg

And todays

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh136/karmic_serenade/IMG-20110919-00246.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh136/karmic_serenade/IMG-20110919-00247.jpg


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun - my bump dropped significantly after 28wks, at which point my bump was literally hanging down at the bottom much like I had a bag of bowling balls suspended underneath my belly button lol. I didn't give birth before my scheduled section at 38wks plus 2, so it must just have been my muscles giving way under their weight.

I'll look out the before and after pics for you to see. Your bump looks fine to me and like mine did before the drop x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ok..thank you! I'm just so paranoid this pregnancy..I never was with my other 2 lol.


----------



## Cuffy

Mine was never very up-ppl as sensitive as they are have been commenting for weeks that I'm carrying very low I just assumed it was because of the weight of two babies and now maybe because I already had a big baby?


----------



## wondertwins

Super cute bump!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww thanks!


----------



## daisybby03

MIne is really low looking to, I posted a pic of it in the twin bump thread. But I also found out Monday they are both head down and I watched on the ultrasound my girl is beating her head against my cervix! OUCH! Cervix still looks good, but doctor said not for long. I have a short cervix to begin with...just found this out:) The will bring me back in a few weeks to rescan it then do it twice a month to keep an eye one it. I am so glad I have had a child before so I know what to look for with labor:) Like mucus and stuff:)


----------



## knitbit

I'm carrying low too. When I sit, I feel like my belly is in my lap. It must be a twin thing.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yikes daisy! Sounds like they are taking good care of you. I see my dr every 2 weeks so far. Its reassuring :)

Lol yep..must be a twin thing!


----------



## Lilidog

I think its a twin thing... mine goes up and down!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had my detailed scan today and Baby A is head down VERY low in my pelvis..Baby B is laying across the very top breaking my ribs lol


----------

